# Screen Flickering When Dolby Audio Option Selected



## Traceur (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello. New member here. Recently purchased a TiVo Edge (cable) and I’m having an issue that started with the last update on 02/09/21. 

When the DOLBY AUDIO is selected, I’m getting a quick white flickering/flash on the screen whenever I press a button on the TiVo peanut remote. 

When I change the audio settings to PCM - this issue goes away. 

To eliminate and troubleshoot all scenarios - I have changed the HDMI cable, restarted my TiVo, TV set and unplugged my Sonos Beam sound bar...yet this issue still persists. 

I’m starting to think the last update might have broken something with the Dolby Audio setting. I contacted TiVo support and that claim they are aware of this issue as others have supposedly reported it to them as well. 

The rep I spoke to told me that he pushed out a new firmware to my receiver abs that it would show up in 12 hours. Of course that time came and went and no update. Another rep started the online team said it will take 2-3 days for the new firmware so I’m in a wait-and-see holding pattern right now. 

Has anyone else noticed or experienced this white flickering issue (on Dolby Audio setting only) with your Edge boxes after this last firmware update?


----------



## Traceur (Feb 13, 2021)

Am I the only one experiencing this issue with Dolby Audio and the Edge box??? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Probably. I can't venture a guess how the DD decoder would affect the display. I don't have an Edge.

On my cable 99% of HD is DD5.1, so try an SD channel or SyFy since it is usually DD2.0


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe something to do with the ARC portion of the HDMI cable?

You've tried other HDMI Cables?

-KP


----------



## Traceur (Feb 13, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> Maybe something to do with the ARC portion of the HDMI cable?
> 
> You've tried other HDMI Cables?
> 
> -KP


Yes. Multiple HDMI cables. And this issue also happens when the sound bar is bypassed. Same issue with direct connection to TV speakers as well.

Funny thing is that TiVo support flat-out lied to me. I was told that a firmware fix was supposed to have been pushed to my box in 24 hours- and the rep even told me the fw build number. However it's been a week and nothing yet. When I spoke to a supervisor I was told that rep misspoke (in other words, LIED) and there was no firmware being pushed to my Edge box.

I've been a TiVo customer for a little over a month and I'm starting to have second thoughts about my decision.


----------



## sd2528 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have the flashing screen with or without the Dolby Audio setting (I checked both ways). I've tried different cables and searched online and never found an answer to this.


----------



## mb117 (Nov 26, 2009)

My video is slightly out of sync with my audio when dolby is on using a sonos arc and the sonos amp on a new samsung tv. When I turn off Dolby the audio syncs fine. It's a shame because the sound is much better with dolby on. And yes, I know there's a setting in the sonos app for audio delay and it's set to 0 (no delay).


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 25, 2004)

I noticed this issue today for the first time. 
I get double flashes every time I ff or rw with Dolby audio AND HDR both On. VERY annoying. Disabling hdr for now. 

I have sw 21.10.2.v22-USM-12-D6F, fwiw.


----------

